# [SOLVED] Driver power state Failure BSoD



## Vrekk

Hey.

Lately when ever i shutdowm my computer i eather get shutdowns taking as long as 30 mintues or a BSoD with a Driver power state Failure. Can anyone help? I have attached the Minidump as a .zip file. There are no other problems with system proformace. (besides the mobo-sata thing posted in mobos and cpus)


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Driver power state Failure BSoD*

Hi. . .

I have tried various methods, but I cannot open the dump file inside the zip file.

Did you copy it out of the \windows\minidump folder before zipping it?

I also nee an msinfo32 NFO file - 
START | type msinfo32 and hit enter. Save in NFO default file format. Add this to zip file and attach.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Vrekk

*Re: Driver power state Failure BSoD*

Ok i here is new zip. I changed it to a differnt compression so it should be open able now. It was compressed with a WinZip if it still wont open. I also add in another dump from later today. I dont know if they are similar or not, and the secound on did not happen during a shut down. Hope this one helps. Also if there is anything in there that may help my hd problem please say so.

other problem link http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/plz-help-297600.html

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Driver power state Failure BSoD*

Hi. . .

I ran the 2 dumps from October 2, 2008:
Bugcheck 0x0000009f (0x00000003, 0x847656b0, 0x85705380, 0x8512ddc0), probable cause listed as arthr.sys, which is an Atheros wifi driver.

The 2nd dump had a bugcheck of 0x0000008f (0x00000003, 0x 83531da0, 0x8557b030, 0x84d826c0), probable cause = hamachi.sys, a Hamachi virtual network driver by LogMeIn, Inc. 

Per your thread title, a bugcheck of 0x9f = DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE and indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state. In this case, the first parm 0x3 tells us that a device object has been blocking an IRP for too long a time.

I suggest that you contact your system manufacturer to obtain updates for these drivers.

I also found the existence of 3 other BSODs - 1 on September 28 and 2 on Sept 29. Two appear to have a probable cause of hamachi.sys, while the other lists klif.sys - Kaspersky.


Code:


9/28/2008 6:13 PM	WER Fault bucket 0x9F hamachi.sys, [color=blue]BlueScreen[/color]
R
9/29/2008 4:48 AM	WER Fault bucket 0xA_klif Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen[/color]
Response: ht
9/29/2008 11:56 AM	WER Fault bucket 0x9F_hamachi.sys, [color=blue]BlueScreen[/color]
R

The files tell me this is a new installation of Vista - installed around 13:00 hours on September 24, 2008. I see that the system was updated with Vista SP1 in less than 50 minutes on September 24, between 22:47 hours and 23:37 hours. Is this true?

The other interesting item that I took note of is that the Vista OS appears to reside on your drive d: - a Canon iP6210D USB external drive.

The dbug output log is attached to this post.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Vrekk

*Re: Driver power state Failure BSoD*

Wow Very good.

All of the information is right. I removed Hamahci from my system to see it that will help. I dont have an Atheros wifi card, it is a Level One Card. Last i have no idea about that Kaspersky thing.


----------



## Vrekk

*Re: Driver power state Failure BSoD*

ok sorry i was in a hurry when i wrote that last post. Yes, Vista is installed on my D: drive. Xp is on my C:. The cannon is my printer, which dose have an external drive but there is nothing in it. I removed hamachi and will tell you if it has worked when i have access to my desktop.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Driver power state Failure BSoD*

Hi. . .

Glad to see you found those items that I mentioned re: BSODs.

Please advise on your system status when you can. I would appreciate it.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Vrekk

*Re: Driver power state Failure BSoD*

Hey it been a while sence i responed, but that is a good thing. When i removed Hamachi my system started working flawless. Thanks guys


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi. . .

Thank you for posting back and letting me know of the solution here - it is very much appreciated as most times the outcome is not known. Ironically, this same driver came up in another BSOD thread just this morning.


Thanks again and I wish you the best.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## hamiltonrm

Thanks for this thread. I have been having BSOD's and caught this one early enough to see the error message. I have logmein install as well, I don't want to uninstall but I will check for a new version. If none, I will stop from starting automatically.


----------



## GuyX

I have the same problem. I did not want to start another thread as i thought the person started this one had the same issue, and got it solve, therefore i decide it to add to it. Its my first time posting here, so if this is out of place please let me know and i can move it.

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE


----------



## usasma

Issues are rarely the same. Your system is not likely to be identical to the OP's (original poster's). Please start your own topic.


----------

